# Pregnant On The Road ?



## Nancy Zamecki (Nov 11, 2013)

I've recently got knocked up and don't believe in abortions, any tips on traveling with a baby on board will be useful , thanks!


----------



## Pepin (Nov 11, 2013)

Is suggest not doing it seeing as it is no longer just your life that you are risking on the road. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Desert (Nov 11, 2013)

Nancy Zamecki said:


> I've recently got knocked up and don't believe in abortions, any tips on traveling with a baby on board will be useful , thanks!



The best tip would be for you to take it easy for the next 19 years.


----------



## travelin (Nov 11, 2013)

time to house up and get ready to be a mom.


----------



## Nancy Zamecki (Nov 11, 2013)

It would be difficult to settle down, but well worth it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 11, 2013)

If settling down is difficult for you -- might be worth looking into adoption. I'm saying this out of love - not judgmentally. But if you don't feel that you're in a place where you can create a safe environment for a child to grow up in, there are a whole lot of folks out there that have their homes ready for a baby. They're settled, ready, and waiting.

I've been around a lot of babies.
I've been around lot of travelling.

Having a kid is exhausting. I'm sure you're aware of everything I'm about to say, but I'm going to say it all out loud again, just in case.

You're schedule will no longer be your own - and you better be ready to accommodate whatever it takes to make that babe comfortable and give them security.

A lot of travelers like the idea of not knowing where they'll end up the next day or where they'll sleep the next night.

You can't do that with a baby.
Not to say it hasn't been done before.
Not to say that the kids who were raised on the road did or didn't turn out "all right."
I've met folks who ended up on both ends of the track.

But if you have the means to give your kid security and choose not to because you don't want to settle down, that's a good sign that you're not ready to have a kid because being a parent is about being ready to live an unselfish life for someone else. I'm not saying this directly to you accusingly or with fingers pointing - so I hope it doesn't seem that way. It sounds like you're still figuring out options and trying to imagine what life will look like with a baby. As you said, "It would be difficult to settle down, but well worth it." So I see that you acknowledge that it would be worth it to do that for a kid, and I salute you on that.

But, you were asking for tips on travelling with a baby. I'm not saying any of these as if you would or wouldn't do any of them (ex. take a baby to a party, do drugs) as I know nothing, nothing about you. Take everything with a grain of salt (whatever that means).

1. www.*babyktan*.com/ I love this thing. Babywearing makes life easy.

2. Don't ever worry about baby clothes. They will just fall into your lap. Make sure your community knows you're having a baby. Guaranteed, other moms will give you their kids old stuff. Babies really don't need that much clothes -_ just make sure they always have something dry to wear._

3. Sweet thing about the newest babes is that they breastfeed. Boo-ya! Boob-ya? Oi. There are certain things you want to stay away from for a bit including certain essential oils and even broccoli can make your little one's tummy (gah! did I just say tummy) upset... along with keeping things like caffeine, spicy foods, and alcohol on the low. A bit is ok - just make sure its after breastfeeding.

4. I know we think dirt and germs are great - but for a bit, go gentle on the kid's system. Not saying keep 'em in a bubble - but basic hand washing is a pretty good idea. Ok, super idea. Babies aren't ready to fight everything off yet and infections when they're that young are dangerous. Don't worry, they'll get the exposure they need.

5. Please, please, please protect your baby's hearing in loud settings. I know it can seem pretty rad to take your baby to a party.... I've got a couple takes on that (and one is, please don't do that because I know a baby that died at a party when someone sat on him and it was tragic - unless you know all the folks and there are at least one or two sober people who are capable of caring for the needs of a baby just in case something happens - I'm always willing to volunteer). Hearing protection muffs for babies are cute, adorable, and super important! Your child will thank you later on for protecting their hearing.

6. Know who is holding your baby. It's ok to not let someone hold your kid.

7. Not sure about diapers. Reusable are better, but unless you have a good, reliable place to clean them, you'll be obliged to use disposable.

8. If you think your kid is sick, "roughing it" or walking it off doesn't always cut it for them. If your kid _is_ travelling with you, they're going to be in a lot more environments where they'll be exposed to stuff that can make 'em sick. Never, ever, ever hesitate to call a doctor when your little one is sick. Please.

9. If you can get your own place, please, please do. Your entire schedule is going to be turned upside down. The last thing you want, with all of the crazy post-birth hormones going on and the roller coaster of figuring out how to best take care of your human, is to have to worry about bothering someone else by being in their house. I've been hosted by a lot of folks and, no matter what (unless you're a crappy guest - not saying you are), you're always aware and in tune with how your host is feeling. Having a baby will likely stress you out, stress them out, and then you'll be stressed on stressing them out. Please don't sleep with your child on the street.

That's all that comes to mind for now.

Enjoy being pregnant! There's a human growing in you! I respect you for preserving their life. Hope you get the support in real life that you need, both physically and emotionally. Best of luck to you.


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Try to find a perminit place to settle down. If you must travel do it with people you know never alone.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (May 12, 2014)

two words... recreational. vehicle. and everything that long post said. im doing it right now and she is 2 months old and snuggled dozing soundly in her little bed. make sure to bring your baby in to a walk in clinic at the proper age checkpoints too. get your puppy its little shots. ;]


----------

